# Gibson LPJ Thoughts?



## donray1527 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey everybody, im thinking about buying a gibson LPJ. Here is a link to it on gibsons website. 

I really dig the white one. Should i jump on it or save up and buy a standard? I'd be taking it to college with me next semester. Oh yeah and the guy at GC said it would be $590+tax.


----------



## Mitochondria (Mar 10, 2013)

I used to have a 2004 LP studio faded (which is nearly identical to the LPJ) and i loved it. 
The LPJ is WR, not chambered which IMO is great. 

Ever since i saw the new LPJs come out i have been gassing hard.

I would hop on it.


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting it, and dropping in some aftermarket pickups to darken up the tone a bit. The one i liked was pretty bright.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 11, 2013)

^Me too... I'd be getting the "Rubbed vintage burst" (but where's the burst, Gibson!?!) and sanding down the sides and back to make a faux binding with natural mahogany behind it.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 11, 2013)

It won't ever sound exactly like a Standard since the LPJ has a maple neck, whereas mahogany has been the traditional spec. So if you really like LP Standard tones, you'll need a LP Standard or regular studio, or other LP with mahogany neck.

Besides this, the LPJ I tried was a decent guitar. It performed fine and the setup was good, I didn't see any obvious flaws. I actually liked how the one I played sounded stock. Nice to see Gibson making decent US guitars at that price.


----------



## will_shred (Mar 11, 2013)

the LPJ is a pretty awesome guitar. The one's I played were awesome, and I think the maple neck is a huge plus but of course that's just opinion.


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 11, 2013)

It should be called dark chocolate lol


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 11, 2013)

are those some sort of emg clones?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

chandler1389 said:


> are those some sort of emg clones?



Nope, just regular pickups with plastic covers.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 11, 2013)

just 490's?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

chandler1389 said:


> just 490's?



Yep. 

Gibson.com: Gibson Les Paul &#39;70s Tribute


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 11, 2013)

I've played a few of these at GC and Sam Ash. They are definitely worth the money.


----------



## craigny (Mar 11, 2013)

I was eying one myself...shoot for that price id hit it hard...


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 11, 2013)

I played the SG version at GC. It was okay. Would have been nicer with a proper setup of course.

The rubbed white finish is atrocious in my opinion. It looks like someone dumped a bucket of chalk on a piece of wood. The other's are fine.


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 12, 2013)

have they got same body depth as a lp tandard ive got knowhere to test one you see


----------



## eight_strings_bro (Mar 12, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> It should be called dark chocolate lol



That would be misleading because there's another finish called chocolate.

I'm digging the SGJ in the rubbed vintage burst-but-no-burst, myself.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 13, 2013)

I prefer the 5/6/70s reissues aestethics, and price seems approximately the same so I'd personally go for that instead. My LP studio reissue (never remember if it's 50 or 60 lol) is probably the best 700&#8364; guitar I ever played. It's not perfect but worth every &#8364; spent.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 13, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> Hey everybody, im thinking about buying a gibson LPJ. Here is a link to it on gibsons website.
> 
> I really dig the white one. Should i jump on it or save up and buy a standard? I'd be taking it to college with me next semester. Oh yeah and the guy at GC said it would be $590+tax.



Its a great Les Paul. I love the simplicity and the weight. I had a little fun and customized and I still need to get a black switch, black metal pickup rings and some BKP Warpigs. I've also lightly sanded down the entire guitar to open up the grain and lemon oiled it. Here is a link to mine:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/227467-ngd-lpj.html#post3406790


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Mar 13, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Its a great Les Paul. I love the simplicity and the weight.



Is yours light or heavy? Out of the ones that I've tried they varied POUNDS. It was the strangest thing.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 13, 2013)

They're solid guitars.. but I think they're ugly. Not a fan of the finishes and the black tuners are awful. Good value though. 

But if we all shared the same opinions the world would be boring.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 14, 2013)

SrDeMaFp said:


> Is yours light or heavy? Out of the ones that I've tried they varied POUNDS. It was the strangest thing.



Depending on the model of Les Paul Gibson does all kinds of different chambering before they glue the cap on. Besides the pickup routes, switch route and electronics route the LBJ is a solid plank of Mahogany as far as I know. After I was done making the solid plate steel covers its nice and heavy. They show it in this video I think.


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Mar 15, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Depending on the model of Les Paul Gibson does all kinds of different chambering before they glue the cap on.



Well, yeah...I'm well aware. I was talking about the LPJ model specifically. I tried 3 in the same store and 2 of 'em had to be around 7½ lbs. or so and the other had to be around 9½ lbs.! 
And yes, the LPJ's have a maple top and *are* "weight-relieved", not sure which pattern of weight-relief they used, though.


----------



## Galeus708 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think they look great. Now, if they did an Explorer version (an EXJ?)...


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 15, 2013)

eight_strings_bro said:


> That would be misleading because there's another finish called chocolate.
> 
> I'm digging the SGJ in the rubbed vintage burst-but-no-burst, myself.



i know the lighter one is called chocolate, it was a joke lol


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 15, 2013)

The ones i tried varied by alot too. It was instantly noticable.


----------



## ridner (Mar 15, 2013)

the SGJ I played was sweet - have not tried the LP version though


----------

